# Kenwood KR-V106R probelms



## CovertAce (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Kenwood KR-V106R receiver and it has worked fine but now i find that the right side speaker will randomly cut out and now work until i shut it off and turn it on again. This process keeps repeating and is getting old. I have tried the other channel but the same thing keeps happening. Any ideas or solutions are appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just to state the obvious, make sure that all Speaker Connections are tight, etc... This includes stripping Bare Wire if using it and cutting off the current Ends as Oxidation can cause a loss in connectivity. I would be pleasantly surprised if that was the issue, but you never know.

It is probably something internal as it is a pretty old AVR. It might be worth taking it to a local Repair Shop depending on what they charge for a Diagnostic Fee.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

After checking your connections as JJ suggested. Couldnt find much in the way of pics, does it have open grates on the case? Take a flashlight and look inside. Excessive dust build-up can cause issues. If it looks pretty dirty Id remove the top of the case, have someone hold the receiver upside down and spray the inside out with a can of compressed air. Dont touch anything inside, just blowing out the dust might solve the issue...


----------

